# Cow Green Reservoir - Anyone stayed overnight?



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Hi there,
Thinking of re-visiting Teesdale, and considering spending a night next to the wild and woolly Cow Green reservoir sometime in next couple of months.

Has anyone tried this - any issues?

Thanks

Gordon


----------

